# I have a rule



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

One mistake is a pass if I can fix it and it does not show too much.

Second mistake, I rippit to before the mistake and try again.

Last night I found the second mistake on a pair of top down two at a time socks--one on each sock so I frogged both back to the leg and tried again.

What is your rule about mistakes? Do you give one a pass?


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Mistakes I fix if possible, but if my eye is constantly drawn to the "fix" spot it gets pulled back and re-knitted !


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

I am in the process of a fairly complicated crocheted pattern just finished two rows and realized there was a twisted stitch on two rows below, I debated about taking out those 2 rows, but could not make myself rip out 432 stitches and re do them,so left it alone. Hope I will not find another one any time soon. :-D


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mistakes annoy me so I rip out if possible. I have noticed one wrong stitch in the rib of a moss stitch sleeve of a baby cardi I am knitting. It is annoying me that I will have to leave it as I have finished the sleeve. It is not obvious but I KNOW it's there. Lol!


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

If I can't see it galloping by on a horse, it's good to go.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to fix it and if I can't I unravel back to the mistake and re-knit.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> One mistake is a pass if I can fix it and it does not show too much.
> 
> Second mistake, I rippit to before the mistake and try again.
> 
> ...


When it comes to socks, unless it hampers the fit I don't bother it. I wear long pants most of the time so nobody will see it.

Lace is a different story. A missed yarn over is an easy fix...anything else gets pulled out and redone.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I rip it when ever possible and redo.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, I am a perfectionist. I have to rip when I make a mistake, even when I am the only one that knows its there. Otherwise, every time I look at the object, all I see is the mistake. Yesterday, I ripped 8 rows of an afghan with cables, 264 stitches per row. UGHHH! It is a wedding shower gift for my daughter and I couldn't leave it (as much as I wanted to). I tend to be like that everywhere--if its worth doing, then do it right (work, home, etc).


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

I live by the saying my native mother taught me as a child. "Only the great creator made things perfect." Therefore, if it's not a huge mistake, I leave it. I've also been known to add a small mistake somewhere hidden on purpose so as not to be as mighty as 'the great creator'. LOL.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Soandsew4 said:


> If I can't see it galloping by on a horse, it's good to go.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Sounds like good advise to me.
Thanks for that insight ;-)


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

It depends on how noticeable it is. I usually make socks. If mistake throws of my count I rip it out. Since I wear pants and mistake isn't really bad I leave it.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am my own worst enemy. I am working on a baby blanket. I can't tell you how many times I have ripped out past the mistake. I am in the process of ripping out about 3 ( hopefully) rows now. I did find another mistake but It is really too far back and I refuse to rip back that far. I don't think anyone would notice. I only have about 6" to go, and it is taking me forever.
So, yes, most of the times I do rip out. I cry a lot as I am doing it.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

For me it really depends on how visible it is ... maybe it's possible to fix it without unraveling it - or maybe I can mudge over it (i.e. increase at a different point to make up for a forgotten increase somewhere else). But if the mistake clearly shows, I usually unravel it.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

The one I didn't see until I was blocking the finished item has bugged me to this day! A pair of socks and right after finishing the heel and rejoining to knit in the round, I had three purl stitches in a row that should have been knits. I felt them as I was patting the sock out flat to dry. The socks were a gift and to this day it bugs me, even though the socks are out of my sight. If the socks had been for me, it wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a tendency to be a perfectionist so if I know there is a mistake even if I can't see it I will rip back past the mistake. 

The one instance that cost me a couple of days work was on a shawl. I was near the end when I realized after counting the stitches that I had dropped a stitch about 5 or 6 rows back. It was a triangular shaped shawl so I had hundreds of stitches at this point. I couldn't even find where it occurred even after a long time looking where I dropped it. The stitch wouldn't drop any further because of the YO's. However, it was bugging me because I knew there was a mistake.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> I am my own worst enemy. I am working on a baby blanket. I can't tell you how many times I have ripped out past the mistake. I am in the process of ripping out about 3 ( hopefully) rows now. I did find another mistake but It is really too far back and I refuse to rip back that far. I don't think anyone would notice. I only have about 6" to go, and it is taking me forever.
> So, yes, most of the times I do rip out. I cry a lot as I am doing it.


Don't cry , rejoice! My outlook while ripping is that I love knitting so much, I'm lucky I get to work on the project longer. Well, I keep telling myself that, anyway. One of these days , I'll even believe me!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I generally pull it out to the mistake. If it is only 1 or 2 rows back I'll unstitch back to the mistake.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

misslucille40 said:


> Don't cry , rejoice! My outlook while ripping is that I love knitting so much, I'm lucky I get to work on the project longer. Well, I keep telling myself that, anyway. One of these days , I'll even believe me!


LoL! That is funny! When I go bowling and can't get a strike to save my soul, it's because not getting a strike lets me bowl more, too. :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't sweat the small stuff.. If not glaring, consider it a design feature.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I usually fix. Compulsive that way. Just a bit of OCD I guess.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

If I make a mistake, I take the stitches off to past the mistake and fix the mistake.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I always knit a stray stitch or even a stray row in my knitting,where it's hard to find,because i don't want my work to be perfect.No one can find where it is unless i point it out to them,it's my signature. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Mistakes I fix if possible, but if my eye is constantly drawn to the "fix" spot it gets pulled back and re-knitted !


Ditto.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Sequana said:


> I live by the saying my native mother taught me as a child. "Only the great creator made things perfect." Therefore, if it's not a huge mistake, I leave it. I've also been known to add a small mistake somewhere hidden on purpose so as not to be as mighty as 'the great creator'. LOL.


I am with you on this one but it depends where the mistake is as well


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I am also a perfectionist I believe we learn from our mistakes and if I don't fix it well, might as well not finish it since I will not wear it nor would I give it to someone. I am one of those who will say " there is a mistake here" duh... I know the "rippit" stitch well, but when finished I am so proud of every stitch I have made. I believe in the old saying that anything worth doing is worth doing right... I am hard on me! Glenna in cold NC


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Fix it whenever possible, if not, rip it out to the mistake and redo.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't leave ANY errors in my knitting, but I don't rip out or frog either. I have learned to correct my errors at any point in my knitting by utilizing a wide variety of techniques.

If the error is a few rows back, I can undo one stitch, go down to fix it and work my way back up. I can fix my work a wide variety of ways without frogging. Recently I found a mistake in a pair of fair isle socks... My solution was to cut the yarn, correct the mistake and rejoin the yarn and weave in the ends.

Part of learning to be a better knitter is learning to fix my mistakes at any point in my knitting. If I had to frog, tink and rip out my work every time I found a mistake..... Nothing would ever get knitted!!!!!


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

It is my destiny to rip, rip, rip. Often when I see a mistake, I will try to fix it, but if it shows then I must rip it back and reknit. The baby afghan I am working on now has several places where the pattern doesn't track but even I can't find them except when knitting the next row. Those I leave!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I call it a design element and keep going unless it
is a gaping mistake. Then I rip it back to my lifeline
and try again.


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

And I agree mostly with Amyknits that many mistakes can be fixed by dropping one stitch (like a run or ladder) and using a crochet hook to pick up the stitch and replace all the rows above it with the proper stutches. Works really well on stockinette, not so well on lacy YOs or other fancy increases.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

If I find a mistake I will take it out and fix it. I don't feel comfortable knowing it is there


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Soandsew4 said:


> If I can't see it galloping by on a horse, it's good to go.


Are you my mother? It was one of her favorite sayings. I heartily agree.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Mistakes I fix if possible, but if my eye is constantly drawn to the "fix" spot it gets pulled back and re-knitted !


Yep! Me too.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> I rip it when ever possible and redo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I don't leave ANY errors in my knitting, but I don't rip out or frog either. I have learned to correct my errors at any point in my knitting by utilizing a wide variety of techniques.
> 
> If the error is a few rows back, I can undo one stitch, go down to fix it and work my way back up. I can fix my work a wide variety of ways without frogging. Recently I found a mistake in a pair of fair isle socks... My solution was to cut the yarn, correct the mistake and rejoin the yarn and weave in the ends.
> 
> Part of learning to be a better knitter is learning to fix my mistakes at any point in my knitting. If I had to frog, tink and rip out my work every time I found a mistake..... Nothing would ever get knitted!!!!!


I'm with you AmyKnits; no one else may be able to see the 'boo-boo', but I know its there and it bugs me no end! I've taught myself ways to fix in most instances...if I can't...a froggin' I will go!!!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> One mistake is a pass if I can fix it and it does not show too much.
> 
> Second mistake, I rippit to before the mistake and try again.
> 
> ...


It depends. If it's something I'm making for myself, it becomes a "design element". Of it's just a casual article for someone like one of my kids or grandkids (i.e. something they have *not* asked me to make them), if it's glaringly noticeable, I frog and redo, if I'm the only one who will notice, I leave it. If it's a gift for a special occasion-christening, wedding, baby shower, etc.- it has to be perfect and I will *not* tolerate a mistake, so I become very well acquainted with every frog in the pond! :lol: The same goes for an article that someone has asked me to make for them.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Soandsew4 said:


> If I can't see it galloping by on a horse, it's good to go.


I LIKE this rule! I have a WIP of a moss stitch baby sweater that has a place in two rows where I knit the knits and purled the purls for a couple of stitches. It is in the middle of the back of this charity sweater and I wonder if I should rip it or leave it. What do you think?


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

If I can fix it, I do. If the "fix" goes bad, I rip and re-knit. If I'm finished the piece before I notice, and it's not too obvious, I may leave it. But I noticed it, so maybe it needs fixing.


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

I agree if it's worth doing do it right. With that in mind if it's crochet I find it easy to rip out especially as usually I'm not farther then a couple of rows in. Knitting is always more tedious to fix however and that's when I apply the rule of nothing is perfect and most is beautiful.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Soandsew4 said:


> If I can't see it galloping by on a horse, it's good to go.


That's a good one. Me too.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

tmlester said:


> I'm with you AmyKnits; no one else may be able to see the 'boo-boo', but I know its there and it bugs me no end! I've taught myself ways to fix in most instances...if I can't...a froggin' I will go!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I like to fix mistakes. I read somewhere that if you make the same mistake three times or more it is now a design modification, but I was working on a baby blanket and couldn't stand the design modification that kept creeping into the thing. I have a dish towel that I made up and when the pattern is messed up the flaw is obvious to me, it really catches my eye. Have to fix that or it drives me to distraction.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the really good laugh this morning!


Soandsew4 said:


> If I can't see it galloping by on a horse, it's good to go.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, if you "can't see it when galloping by on a horse" I say LEAVE IT!


Dlclose said:


> I LIKE this rule! I have a WIP of a moss stitch baby sweater that has a place in two rows where I knit the knits and purled the purls for a couple of stitches. It is in the middle of the back of this charity sweater and I wonder if I should rip it or leave it. What do you think?


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

For me, since I knit shawls, if I can fix it on the next pattern row I let it go, otherwise I pull back and fix it. If there's over 500 stitches on the needle it becomes a "design element" and I go on. I don't use a lifeline but I am constantly counting repeats. Also when I've found I've made an error, I know it's time to stop knitting for a bit and rest the brain for a little while.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Mistakes drive me crazy. I have to rip back and fix, otherwise I will always hate that one single wrong stitch out of thousands.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I like to think "I am a perfectionist", but am a long way from being one.
I rip out row and after row most times. At times I think I have knitted/crocehted enough yarn to make at least two of an item most times.
Or, some times, I throw aside what ever I am working on because I am tired of ripping, and reworking, that eventually I give up at that time, then when I go back, I have no idea what I was working on, so rip again, so I can reuse the yarn.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Sedona said:


> Well, if you "can't see it when galloping by on a horse" I say LEAVE IT!


I agree! We're not talking brain surgery here. Life is way too short to worry about knitting mistakes! Unless it significantly changes the outcome; i.e. ability to use or wear, I say let it go!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

It depends on how much I want whatever it is I'm making.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> I LIKE this rule! I have a WIP of a moss stitch baby sweater that has a place in two rows where I knit the knits and purled the purls for a couple of stitches. It is in the middle of the back of this charity sweater and I wonder if I should rip it or leave it. What do you think?


If you would not wear it, or if you would not let your child wear it the way it is, then ripit back


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> One mistake is a pass if I can fix it and it does not show too much.
> 
> Second mistake, I rippit to before the mistake and try again.
> 
> ...


My rule is that I make no rules. I make decisions about tinking and frogging as the problem comes up. I rarely do either if I find a dropped stitch. I just capture the errant stitch with a stitch marker and sew it in when complete, and throw in a new stitch when I discover my count is off. Only if I am within a row or two of a non-lace pattern would I rip out. Lace--no way.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

momcat531 said:


> I have to fix it and if I can't I unravel back to the mistake and re-knit.


 Someone made this comment to me a couple years ago when I was complaining about a mistake I made. I loved it then and I am glad you reminded me about it. That is my philosophy, for sure.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am currently working on a shawl to be auctioned off.. I have life lines and stitch markers and I count every stitch constantly... I did a YO wrong and it closed up... I hope in the blocking I can get it to open up some more... I won't frog that but I am very careful to not loose stitch count and to make sure that all my stitches between the markers are correct before moving on to the next set... 

If its for me! I am the same way.. if blocking can fix it then I'm ok... if not I frog!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> If you would not wear it, or if you would not let your child wear it the way it is, then ripit back


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Mistakes I fix if possible, but if my eye is constantly drawn to the "fix" spot it gets pulled back and re-knitted !


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Mistakes I fix if possible, but if my eye is constantly drawn to the "fix" spot it gets pulled back and re-knitted !


I go with this most of the time but there is the times the perfectionist in me rears her head and I frog the knitting. My sons call me the frog queen because I used to rip all the time. My eye seems to zero in on the mistakes. I did find an extra stitch after picking up close to 300 stitches so I knit 2 together. :thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I fix where possible.


----------



## Maudieanne (Oct 9, 2012)

Like sramkin I correct what I can, mudge over if I can and only unpick if it's a littl bit or really unavoidable. Last nights error fell into that category - I managed to knit raglan sleeve edge on front button band side and front slope on raglan side. Definitely an unpicking job! Thankfully it's only a kiddies cardigan! It will teach me not to knit in the car at night on a long journey!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Sequana said:


> I live by the saying my native mother taught me as a child. "Only the great creator made things perfect." Therefore, if it's not a huge mistake, I leave it. I've also been known to add a small mistake somewhere hidden on purpose so as not to be as mighty as 'the great creator'. LOL.


My Greater Spirit expects me to use the talents they gave to my fullest. If they had that philosophy of ignoring mistakes than I would have nine fingers and thirteen toes.
I feel I let them down when I leave mistakes or make to me shoddy workmanship. We are supposed to represent their skills while here on earth. Imagine a pianist making the wrong notes or phrasing!

You all don't know how lucky you are to be able to frog or tink since in tatting (especially when using size 100 thread) you can't easily remove just one portion of a completed double stitch. You have to count constantly and if a mistake is made it is better to just cut it off at a ring or chain and have to deal with even more threads to tie in (4 to be exact) and no one can not use the Magic Knot :hunf:

Even in embroidery I took out more stitches than I put in at first but that didn't end up being a problem (with patience, practice and the power of the Greater Spirit).


----------



## norse7 (Mar 2, 2014)

My sis used to deliberately make a mistake and then kept it recorded so that she could identify her work as she sold so much of it. She was able to identify her work when it came up for sale as a "100 year old special". It was kind of interesting to watch her catalog her "errors"


----------



## janetmdubec (Jul 9, 2012)

When I first read this entry, I tried to put the words together and then found your response. I couldn't have said it better! I also deliberately make/leave a mistake with the same sentiment in mind. It also always makes my hat fit better


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> One mistake is a pass if I can fix it and it does not show too much.
> 
> Second mistake, I rippit to before the mistake and try again.
> 
> ...


My rule is if my DH can't see it, it doesn't matter. and I go on. If he sees it, I frog.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I am OCD and I can't let it go if I see it no matter what, but my sight is not as good as 20 yrs ago and I know I miss some. I am the same with my sewing even tho no one else can find it I have to fix it.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

nhauf001 said:


> My rule is if my DH can't see it, it doesn't matter. and I go on. If he sees it, I frog.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I used to rip them out because it drove me nuts but so did ripping back. I have since come to the mind set of "let them find it" which I have yet to have anyone bring anything back to me point it out and ask me to fix it.
I also tell myself that is what makes it personal and one of a kind.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

When in doubt, don't run in circles, scream or shout, a mistake becomes a design feature. If a mistake is glaring, then correct it. If it's not really noticeable, why bother? Nothing is perfect in this life.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> When it comes to socks, unless it hampers the fit I don't bother it. I wear long pants most of the time so nobody will see it.
> 
> Lace is a different story. A missed yarn over is an easy fix...anything else gets pulled out and redone.


How do you fix a missed yarn over?? Can't count how many times I've frogged due to this - even with lifelines.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I always fix!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have to fix any mistake I find, even if I have to rip out most of my work. If I know it's there, it jumps right out at me. I would get a lot more accomplished if I could leave it, but I just can't do it.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I step off to about how far way people are going to be. If I can see it, I fix it. If I can't see it, the second consideration is; Does it throw off the stitch count. If it does, I fix it. If both answers are no, I just knit on. :wink:


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> I rip it when ever possible and redo.


I think about it and contemplate leaving it but in the end I can't do it so I rip it. I just did that on a lowly dish cloth. I thought it is just a dish cloth and I can keep it for myself but it bothered me so much that I ripped the whole thing out and re started it.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I have missed yarn overs and what I do is just pull up the bar between the stitches and create the yarn over. It may not be as large as when you do the actual yarn over but it serves the purpose and you don't have to rip back.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Sequana said:


> I live by the saying my native mother taught me as a child. "Only the great creator made things perfect." Therefore, if it's not a huge mistake, I leave it. I've also been known to add a small mistake somewhere hidden on purpose so as not to be as mighty as 'the great creator'. LOL.


Now that I like very much!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

If I see it, I usualy fix it UNLESS I can reproduce the error throughout the pattern and it does not impair the original intent. 

If it catches my eye, I usually frog it.... wje==hen in doubt, rip it out...


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

STABLEBUMMOM: I LOVE your photo icon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

beanscene said:


> How do you fix a missed yarn over?? Can't count how many times I've frogged due to this - even with lifelines.


A missed yarn over is easy to rectify. All you have to do is to pick a loop of yarn between the 2 stitches where it should be. Give a bit of a gentle pull when you are picking it as u slip it onto the needle and problem solved


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> I have missed yarn overs and what I do is just pull up the bar between the stitches and create the yarn over. It may not be as large as when you do the actual yarn over but it serves the purpose and you don't have to rip back.


Yes, I've done that if I spot it quickly enough but wonder if there is a clever technique I don't know about - there usually is!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Unless it is a "learning project" or it will mess up the pattern or it is very visible, I leave it alone.
Otherwise, I subscribe to the "Design Element" or "Galloping Horse" school.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I almost never rip out the whole piece if it is just one or two stitches of fairly simple knitting. I just rip down the offending rows and redo them properly with a crochet hook. Can even be done with dozens and dozens of rows. Did it once with an entire row of cables - about 8 stitches wide and 14 inches down to the cast on row.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Rippit, ripppit, rippit. Even if it's something like a dish cloth. If I see it, It's coming out.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

If it's not obvious I'll leave it rather than rip out. If I can fix it by dropping a few stitches and re-knitting them back up as in a cable pattern gone wrong, I'll do it. I'll drop an extra yo or pick up a bar to put in a missed one from a couple or three rows back to fix my lace knitting. I'll do duplicate stitch to fix a wrong colour stitch or stitches in multicoloured knitting.

However, no matter how good or experienced a knitter you are, sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and rip it out because some mistakes are just unfixable. :-(


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't bear a mistake in my knitting...lots of other places, but not knitting! I was tucking ends on a shawl the other days and discovered a mistake (a neglected yo in the spine) and I'm considering ripping THAT back and it's been done for months!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Depends on the mood I'm in and how bad it shows. I too am a perfectionist, but I also tend to be lazy at times.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

The wonderful old lady who taught me to knit and crochet told me that a pattern was just a suggestion. If you make an error and it is not horrible, then you have not made an error you simply have made the pattern your own. Life is too short to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

If I can't fix it I unravel unless the yarn is something like fun fur.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I refer to myself as a "recovering perfectionist." So I am fairly easy on myself when it comes to mistakes in my knitting. And the more repair techniques I learn, so that I can fix things in progress, the happier and more free I am. But if there's an issue in a sea of stockinette, that's going to require fixing. As I move further into complicated lace patterns, I find myself deciding to "live with" various anomalies as long as I can make the stitch counts come out right so that I can start fresh on the next row. Unless it shows really badly. My current checkerboard lace scarf has been a nightmare in the sense that it seems as if it should be simple, but then it isn't. And frogging with all those yarn overs is easy, but picking them all up isn't!


----------



## janetmdubec (Jul 9, 2012)

I'n glad you pointed out 'stockinette' for fixing. That's probably the one time I'll go back particularly because it IS so noticeable. Otherwise, it's taken up in the pattern or type of more involved stitch.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Unless it is a "learning project" or it will mess up the pattern or it is very visible, I leave it alone.
> Otherwise, I subscribe to the "Design Element" or "Galloping Horse" school.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I can't imagine being wound so tight that it would matter - minor adjustments can always be made or the "flaw" disguised. Perfection is nothing more than a state of mind - if I'm happy with it, then to me it is perfect!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

I always feel so guilty if I leave a mistake. I will always know it is there, even if someone else can't see it. So...I always go back and do it right!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Mistakes I fix if possible, but if my eye is constantly drawn to the "fix" spot it gets pulled back and re-knitted !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

janetmdubec said:


> I'n glad you pointed out 'stockinette' for fixing. That's probably the one time I'll go back particularly because it IS so noticeable. Otherwise, it's taken up in the pattern or type of more involved stitch.


And stockinette is the easiest for me to repair.. and I do knit mostly socks in plain stockinette. The dish cloth I ripped out was a circular one and I messed up in the join of one wedge to the other. Large holes and I didn't know how to make them better. I ripped back and ripped back and no matter where I stopped it would not be un noticeable. So I ripped it all out. No biggie. I little tiny error I could live with if it's for me but not that big holey join seam thingey. I read once that all our knitting should have an error in it and some knitters make sure there is an error so they are not perfect.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> One mistake is a pass if I can fix it and it does not show too much.
> 
> Second mistake, I rippit to before the mistake and try again.
> 
> ...


Depends on how much it shows and whether it is for me or a gift. I am much fussier when I am giving someone something, particularly a baby gift. If I have a twisted stitch or a purl where there should have been a knit on a sock part that will be in the shoe, and it is for me, I would let it go.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I like this rule I to will leave if not to noticeable. Smart lady your native Mother

In reply to Sequana quote"I live by the saying my native mother taught me as a child. "Only the great creator made things perfect." Therefore, if it's not a huge mistake, I leave it. I've also been known to add a small mistake somewhere hidden on purpose so as not to be as mighty as 'the great creator'. LOL."


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Soandsew4 said:


> If I can't see it galloping by on a horse, it's good to go.


Ditto!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

As with life--- it depends how big a mistake it is!


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

On 9-11, I sat in a hotel room and worked on a cable knit afghan and I made a mistake. I took out the line of stitching and thought I took care of it. I never tore it out but would pick it up and work on it time to time. It took about six years to finish that UFO. When I did, I was so happy with it. I entered it in the county fair and took a blue ribbon. So, when we see the error, others may not.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

azmoonbug, I love your avatar dogs


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

azmoonbug, I love your avatar dogs


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

purdeygirl said:



> Mistakes I fix if possible, but if my eye is constantly drawn to the "fix" spot it gets pulled back and re-knitted !


I fix all my errors...if possible and it not I frog several rows to fix it to my liking. But, that's me. AND, I'm a happy campter.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

if I see it, I have to rip it. I have heard the saying "Only Allah can make it perfect", don't know where I heard it. The only time I leave it is if I have finished the project, and I have been know to rip at this time too.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

cookie68 said:


> if I see it, I have to rip it. I have heard the saying "Only Allah can make it perfect", don't know where I heard it. The only time I leave it is if I have finished the project, and I have been know to rip at this time too.


Well... yeah, I've heard that. But, I've also heard... if someone has done it before... so can I. That's how my MD daughter learned to become a doctor, gourmet cook, knitter,superbly sews... sings.. plays piano, guitar (her voice sounds like Joni Mitchell..), do I have to go on? We do the best we can... and rip if necessary.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

MacRae said:


> As with life--- it depends how big a mistake it is!


Yep. AND, many mistakes can be fixed or mended.


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

If I cannot easily correct the error, I rippit. When my DH hears me complaining he sees no reason for me to rippit as no one will notice. The problem is I will notice and my eye will constantly be drawn to that spot.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

If it's not too obvious I fix as much as possible. If it is I rip back but I always think about Amish quilters. They put a deliberate error in their quilt because no one is perfect but the Lord.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

If it's for myself I might let a mistake ride if it's not too obvious, but for a gift I'm a terrible perfectionist.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ltcmomky said:


> If it's not too obvious I fix as much as possible. If it is I rip back but I always think about Amish quilters. They put a deliberate error in their quilt because no one is perfect but the Lord.


Good for you and the Amish. I'm not that "perfect".


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

joycevv said:


> If it's for myself I might let a mistake ride if it's not too obvious, but for a gift I'm a terrible perfectionist.


Excellent thinking.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Mistakes I fix if possible, but if my eye is constantly drawn to the "fix" spot it gets pulled back and re-knitted !


Yes, sometimes the "fix" spot may bother me more than the original mistakes. I do fix my mistakes and have laddered down approx. 10" to fix a mistake on the front of a vest.


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

Soandsew4 said:


> If I can't see it galloping by on a horse, it's good to go.


My mother always said " It'll never be noticed on a galloping horse."

But depending upon what it is I usually rip-it. bj


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Actually, your first rule is mine also with a caveat - if it isn't noticeable. I rip when the mistake bothers me.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have to fix them. That would drive me to the nut house if I didn't. To me, it would stick out like a big boulder. That is just me though.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I mostly undo my mistakes as I cannot abide them, but then if the garment is finished I can't do much about fixing it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> I have to fix them. That would drive me to the nut house if I didn't. To me, it would stick out like a big boulder. That is just me though.


It's a lot of us... I know, I'd feel miserable. Can't have that.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't just ignore a mistake if I see it - have been knitting a sweater for my son with the following pattern: 1st row: Knit 2nd row: K1 P1 *K1blw, P1 repeat from * to last stitch, K1 I can't tell you how many times I have taken a look at it later and seen where I've gone 'off track' so had to take it out for several rows - it's not even a difficult pattern! Probably won't use this pattern again but can't knowingly leave a mistake there. That's just me


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Sequana said:


> I live by the saying my native mother taught me as a child. "Only the great creator made things perfect." Therefore, if it's not a huge mistake, I leave it. I've also been known to add a small mistake somewhere hidden on purpose so as not to be as mighty as 'the great creator'. LOL.


Yes, I do, too. I've heard it called a "humility mistake", whether it be in knitting or quilting. pj


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I mostly undo my mistakes as I cannot abide them, but then if the garment is finished I can't do much about fixing it.


Yeah... it's not a happy time when one has finished the item and notices an error. I also cannot abide them.. and fix them as I go... even if I have to rip many rows.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

It depends on the degree of mistake. If it's an obvious glitch, then I frog or tink and redo the error. On the other hand.....if the "mistake" doesn't interfere with the garment's function, then I let it go as a "design feature"!


azmoonbugs said:


> One mistake is a pass if I can fix it and it does not show too much.
> 
> Second mistake, I rippit to before the mistake and try again.
> 
> ...


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

If my sisters can see it, I take it back, if they can not see it it stays. Suzanne


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a sister like that!!! LOL!!! applies to everything, not just knitting.... makes life interesting at fmily gatherings...


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Not visible - let it go 
visible - no go, rip it.


----------



## Ann2015 (Mar 3, 2014)

why did you rip the same mistake on two socks??? let it be ...it's original ...no one will have that style !!!


----------



## Ann2015 (Mar 3, 2014)

why did you rip the same mistake on two socks??? let it be ...it's original ...no one will have that style !!!


----------



## MemeLove (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm knitting a vest with an eight row pattern. A mistake can throw off the pattern, so when I found the pattern wasn't working, I had to rip out a few rows to correct the mistake. I figure, all I've lost is time, which for knitting, is free time for me. If I were on a deadline to get the work done, it would hurt more. I'd rather have a perfect end product.


----------



## MemeLove (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm knitting a vest with an eight row pattern. A mistake can throw off the pattern, so when I found the pattern wasn't working, I had to rip out a few rows to correct the mistake. I figure, all I've lost is time, which for knitting, is free time for me. If I were on a deadline to get the work done, it would hurt more. I'd rather have a perfect end product.


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never made a mistake that looked like a "design feature." They always just look like big old mistakes. BJ


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am O.C.D-----A.D.H.D.....and O.D.D!!!!I cannot stand a mistake it drives me bonkers---frog it! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Mary VanSlooten (Feb 17, 2014)

I like the one with the horse - That's my philosophy, and I abide by it.


----------



## pimorton (Oct 30, 2011)

I made a mistake in a sweater I was knitting my wife, and I didn't find it until two color changes later. It wasn't terrible, and it was in the back, so I left it there and never told her about it. Now I can't even find the mistake, and she never has either.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I kind of agree. I think I've always been a perfectionist. I can't stand knowing there's a mistake in something I've made, so I tend to fix it before I go on. If I'm already finished and find one, I might keep It for myself if it isn't noticeable. When I was teaching my knitting and crocheting classes I taught all my students to rip it back and fix it. They all thanked me later every time they made a mistake and told me how happy they were to really LEARN to fix their mistakes, if they chose to.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I always ravel/frog it because if I don't I would regret not having fixed it. It will always be the first thing I see when I look at it. It is worth the effort to correct any pattern errors - you knit for a longer period of time! (Sometimes the least obvious becomes the most noticeable.)


----------



## rss1228 (Jun 3, 2013)

azmoonbugs said:


> One mistake is a pass if I can fix it and it does not show too much.
> 
> Second mistake, I rippit to before the mistake and try again.
> 
> ...


I try to live with my mistakes, but if they keep me up at night I know it is futile and I go back and fix 'em. Which is what I will be doing today. 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I always undo my mistakes and reknit. If I make too many, I give up and knit something so simple I don't have to really concentrate and then go back to my corrections.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Good for you and the Amish. I'm not that "perfect".


I like the reasoning on this!


----------

